# Some lovely pictures inside the De Rosa Factory



## nicensleazy

Enjoy http://www.bdc-forum.it/showthread.php?t=77355


----------



## zmudshark

Nice, Thanks.


----------



## Mapei

Another Made in Taiwan myth bites the dust. Thanx for the pix.


----------



## gomango

Thank you so much for the "inside" pictures! By the time Mrs. gomango shopped her way through Milan, we arrived too late for a look inside the actual factory in Cusano Milanino.


----------



## nicensleazy

I love the picture..........what could of been !!


----------



## smokva

Mapei said:


> Another Made in Taiwan myth bites the dust. Thanx for the pix.


We already knew that Neo Pro, Titanio and steel frames are built there....can you see some other frame on the pics being built there? All I see is an unpainted King 3.


----------



## dayshay

it looks like the king 3 RS frame for Petacchi was built in standard geometry (versus sloping), unless the pictures of the nude carbon frame are of the regular King 3, and not the RS version. i don't know how to tell the difference. sure would be nice to be able to order the rs in nude carbon with just the white "De Rosa" decals, like the pictures of the 2010 Merak "test" model that are circulating. awweesommme!


----------



## nickb4

Thanks for posting - Very nice. 
I like the pic. (third from bottom) with all of the files and other frame tools on the work table.


----------



## MERAKMAN

dayshay said:


> it looks like the king 3 RS frame for Petacchi was built in standard geometry (versus sloping), unless the pictures of the nude carbon frame are of the regular King 3, and not the RS version. i don't know how to tell the difference. sure would be nice to be able to order the rs in nude carbon with just the white "De Rosa" decals, like the pictures of the 2010 Merak "test" model that are circulating. awweesommme!


You could always ask DE Rosa to see if this were possible. They may be able to do this..


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> You could always ask DE Rosa to see if this were possible. They may be able to do this..


I think they will do custom paint jobs, especially plain ones like nude carbon


----------



## OperaLover

That does it! My next bike is a Titanio!


----------



## Guest

nice pictures, very interesting


----------



## smokva

OperaLover said:


> That does it! My next bike is a Titanio!


Unfortunately there is no more Titanio XS in the lineup


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> I think they will do custom paint jobs, especially plain ones like nude carbon


Nude an' carbon..the two go together perfectly Love that finish!


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Nude an' carbon..the two go together perfectly Love that finish!


I like all black, but not that crazy about nude carbon waves. On the other hand nude unidirectional carbon could look great


----------



## nicensleazy

Wouldn't it be nice if we could arrange a factory tour for the De Rosa forum members and then visit Colnago. As most people who like De Rosa seem to like Colnago also. Obviously I realise its a little more difficult for you guys across the pond, but wouldn't it be a great event!


----------



## smokva

nicensleazy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we could arrange a factory tour for the De Rosa forum members and then visit Colnago. As most people who like De Rosa seem to like Colnago also. Obviously I realise its a little more difficult for you guys across the pond, but wouldn't it be a great event!


That would be nice. Maybe a group ride too


----------



## gomango

My wife and I would love to join in if this ever happens. We'll be in Spain next year, and Sweden the following summer, so any excuse to travel works for us.


----------



## nicensleazy

Well folks.....who's up for it?????


----------



## Duke249

On our honeymoon in 2002, my wife and I had an afternoon in Milan waiting for the overnight train to Paris. We basically just called ahead, showed up and got the royal tour by Cristiano.


----------



## nicensleazy

Duke249 said:


> On our honeymoon in 2002, my wife and I had an afternoon in Milan waiting for the overnight train to Paris. We basically just called ahead, showed up and got the royal tour by Cristiano.



Great stuff. One thing I like about De Rosa, when you email them, normally Cristiano replies. A small family business!


----------



## nicensleazy

Going to try and get out there next year!


----------



## nicensleazy

Just ordered a De Rosa King RS!


----------

